# Aida RAM bandwidth huge variance across runs?



## mildew (Jun 2, 2021)

r5 3600 / x570 / 2x8gb Samsung B-die box.   I am new to ddr4 computers (know ddr3 era), and are working on getting my latency low and bandwidth high.

But im getting a wacky problem - With ram at 3800 (1.45v) and infinity at 1900 (1.15v i think) im getting aroung 54GB bandwidth in Aida - slightly low for the rig.
EXCEPT that perhaps one time in 20 an Aida bandwidth run hits 59GB - a really good result.

Its just random.  but its such a big variance.  Is there something a newb to modern chipsets (knows ddr3 stuff)  might miss that would cause Aida rambandwidth to report 54GB normally, but occasionally report 59GB ?   Or is it a known Aida thing?


----------



## joemama (Jun 2, 2021)

Are there any programs running in the background taking up resources?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 2, 2021)

It's just AIDA shenanigans. Does it from time to time, if it looks out of place then it probably is out of place. It's not really a surprise, AIDA does a lot of wacky stuff on the regular, which is why generally you'll usually want to take the average of a few runs.

If the profile you're running isn't actually stable, AIDA does weird shit more often:




For 3800, 54GB/s is a bit low, but 59GB/s is also a bit of a tall order because chiplet CPUs aren't as great on bandwidth.

But if your bandwidth numbers are regularly fluctuating (say between 54-56GB/s every run), you need to check that you're actually stable, or what background processes you have running during the benchmark.


----------



## mildew (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the replies - have discovered my ram chips are in fact Hynix lol but have been working through the memtesthelper guide on github and are starting to get a feel for the multitude of bios options available now.


----------

